
HN Pizza Index: Cost of living by city - lifeisstillgood
A recent thread comparing cost of living in different countries ended up using pizza as a common metric.  As we have an very international, dare I say cosmopolitan, crowd here can people please let me know the price of the largest plain cheese &#x2F; tomato pizza available in your nearest large city, in local currency and USD.<p>if we get enough responses I will compile a graph and let the UN know.
======
natejenkins
I'm not sure pizza is the greatest choice of measurement. In most European
countries, there is no such thing as a large or small pizza, there is simply
pizza, and it is intended for one person. The crust is very thin compared to
American pizza and the toppings are quite sparse. In my current city (Geneva)
a cheese pizza would cost around $20 and would feed one adult.

~~~
snogglethorpe
It's an entirely awful measure, for exactly that reason: what pizza "means" is
(as for many things) very dependent on culture.

In the U.S. it's often considered a cheapo mass food for students, but in
other countries it can be something of a luxury, exotic and foreign; if the
only place to get pizza targets wealthy expats and the spoiled offspring of
the rich who want to seem "western," it's not going to be particularly
cheap... [and many countries are of course somewhere in the middle]

That doesn't mean the cost of living is actually higher in the latter places,
because there are very likely to be far cheaper indigenous foods that occupy
roughly the same "position" pizza occupies in the U.S.

The price of something, after all is _not_ just the cost of the ingredients
and the labor used to make it, it's determined by what people are willing to
pay, and people will often pay for very ephemeral qualities...

------
ramenable
There are too many parameters if you use Pizza. A better alternative is to use
the Big Mac Index. It's published by the Economist for the same purpose.

Link:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac_Index](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac_Index)

------
dajohnson89
For your survey to be remotely useful, you have to pin down the requirements
better.

Major pizza chain or gourmet pub?

You say "largest" pizza, but why not just specify large? Some places have
enormous sized pizzas (well above 20 inches) others don't go above 18 inches.

~~~
pstadler
That's the very reason this will lead to nowhere...

A good (e.g. not the crap from Domino's which is overpriced in CH anyway)
italian Pizza Margherita made in a wood oven with a size of around 33cm costs
CHF 17 (~$19) in Zurich.

It's the wood that makes it good.

~~~
kittxkat
Not quite. I live in Zurich Downtown, and you won't even find a Pizza
Margarita for that price (17CHF). Its more like 22CHF (= $25) minimum. I've
also lived in more rural areas in Switzerland before, and in those places
17CHF might be correct, but not for Zurich.

~~~
pstadler
There's a Margherita as discribed in my earlier comment available at Santa
Lucia[1].

[1] [http://www.bindella.ch/gastronomie/ueberblick-
ristoranti/res...](http://www.bindella.ch/gastronomie/ueberblick-
ristoranti/restaurant/santa-lucia-niederdorf/21/show/)

------
SomeRandomUser
Argentina, Buenos Aires:

About 55 ARS delivered in the suburbs (Gran Buenos Aires) and 80 ARS in a
middle range restaurant. That's about 9,50 USD and 13,7 USD respectively using
official exchange rates and 5,75 USD and 8,35 USD using the _blue_ market
rates. We don't really have chain pizza restaurants with international
presence.

Also, things tend to raise at about 20% per year, so take that into account.

This country is fun, crazy and cheap, come visit. :)

~~~
dysoco
Cheap? That must be for food only :P

------
Pitarou
Tokyo

¥2800 = $28.74 from Domino's

Japan's protectionist policies on farm products pushes up the price of all of
pizza's ingredients. You'll get much better value for money with a _gyuudon_
(rice topped with beef) set meal.

------
smcl
Brno, Czech Republic: 55cm\21in Margherita, 239 CZK ($12.65) -
[http://www.pizza-taxi.cz/jidelni-listek.html](http://www.pizza-
taxi.cz/jidelni-listek.html)

------
jzwinck
Singapore: 16-22 SGD, 13-18 USD (tax is always included).

That's for a 12" thin-crust pizza--the sort of thing a moderately hungry
person would eat alone.

The pizza is not bad, but don't bother with pepperoni (it isn't spicy, in a
land where tons of things are spicy). Casual local meals are about one-quarter
of those prices. And many Asian people are not really into cheese, so there's
limited scope for a $1 slice place (probably the only place you can even order
a single slice is at the airport).

------
kghose
Just a comment here. I visit India at fairly large intervals. The prices of
items there SHOCKED me! I guess if I was living there continuously I would be
more used to things, so Rs 340 for a Pizza just floors me. I would have said -
because its a 'novelty' food it would cost something like Rs 30, but I guess
you can't even get a packet of biscuits (US: Cookies) for that.

~~~
dajohnson89
Your comment would be much more insightful if you gave the dollar amounts, as
well. Is the rupee closer to a peso or a pound?

~~~
TsiCClawOfLight
it's 5.35 USD, 3.54 Pounds, or 72.4 pesos.

------
Udo
Frankfurt, Germany: 7-9 € / $ 9-12 including delivery for medium sizes, Joey's
Pizza chain or local restaurants

------
8ig8
Big Mac Index for comparison:

[http://www.economist.com/content/big-mac-
index](http://www.economist.com/content/big-mac-index)

(May have been mentioned in the thread noted by OP, but I cannot find the
thread at the moment. Link anyone?)

------
saejox
Istanbul (dominos): 23TL $13.5

Although there is a 2-for-1 promotion, which is always available. (extra 5tl
for second one), then it would cost 14TL $7.

ref: [http://www.dominos.com.tr](http://www.dominos.com.tr)

~~~
batuhanicoz
According to a quick calculation I made, in Istanbul (or anywhere in Turkey
really), Classic Large Pizza is 6.22USD.

One pizza is 19.90TL, which is 9.94USD with current currency. But with 2-for-1
promotion, like you said it's +5TL, it's 24.90TL total, 12.45TL each, which
makes 6.22USD.

I've checked both Dominos's website and Yemeksepeti's (the largest online food
ordering website here) website.

(I was logged-in to both, I don't think so but, maybe there is a discount?)

~~~
saejox
Question asked for cheese/tomato pizza. I have added tomato to the ingredients
of the classic one.

~~~
batuhanicoz
Cheese and tomato pizza means, as far I know, pizza with pizza sauce. Which is
already in every pizza and is made with tomato.

------
rdl
Oakland, CA, USA: $18.75 for cheese pizza 18". USD 18.75
([http://www.amazonaspizza.com/](http://www.amazonaspizza.com/))

------
dleskov
Novosibirsk, Russia: about $19 for a 1kg (2.2lb) pizza. I prefer a different
delivery, which charges $7.3 for a much smaller, 320g (0.7kb) pizza.

------
SuperChihuahua
I believe it's a matter of definition (no Dominos), but here are the points
from Sweden (Stockholm):

My local pizzeria: 60 SEK - 9.34 USD

Pizza Hut (Large): 209 SEK - 32.52 USD

~~~
WilliamSt
I live in the same city but I can't find a pizza near me that's cheaper than
~90 SEK - 14.01 USD

~~~
SuperChihuahua
Patricia (not the boat) - Östgötagatan - Södermalm - 60 SEK (to go)!

------
kybernetyk
Moenchengladbach, Germany, 7.50 Euro = $10.20 (for a 40cm diameter
cheese/tomato pizza)

But you usually go for a medium sized pizza for ~4.5 Euro = $6.10

------
ProNoob13
Groningen, The Netherlands: 5 euros (6 dollar 78).

------
meerita
Barcelona you can eat a nice neapolitan pizza for 10 bucks, but you can eat a
margarita (only cheese) for less than that, around 7-8.

------
pieterhg
Bangkok, Thailand: 329 THB / $10

But this is relatively expensive for Thailand, since pizza is considered a
luxury food here :)

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Around 300 baht for a meal (presumably for two or more people) is hardly out
of reach for anybody but the poorest in Bangkok.

I don't think anyone would call it a luxury food either. If you're (poor and)
going to splurge on something you're not going to sit down at a pizza chain.

A related complaint: As flexible as this city's restaurant culture is, it's
impossible to get a good pizza at any price.

------
lifeisstillgood
London-UK: 12.99 GBP - 21.50 USD (Dominos)

~~~
mdpye
Though it should be noted that the best pizza in London comes from Franco
Mancas in the south and west and costs more like £7 or $11.20. Or Due Sardi in
the east, margarita being £6.45 or $10.40.

Dominoes is horrible.

Edit: Neither do variable sizes, both are for a ~12 inch. I have no idea what
size a Dominoes "large" is, but I can imagine it's terrifying...

~~~
justincormack
Or pizza pilgrims in Soho, and there are a few other places. Anywhere but
dominoes.

------
jhaaps
No Dominos here but here are the prices from Finland (Helsinki).

Local pizzeria: 7€ (~9.5 USD) Pizza Hut (Large): 25.8€ (~35 USD)

------
MrDresden
Iceland; Dominos 1999 ISK / ~ 17 USD A much better local pizzeria 1800 ISK /
~15 USD

------
caw
Austin, TX. Dominos, et all are like $10 for a large.

The premium pizzas are $17.99+ for a large cheese.

------
e12e
Local pizza ~130 NOK - 22 USD. Chain (Dolly Dimple's) 179 NOK / 30 USD)

Bergen, Norway

Not including delivery.

~~~
flexd
I'll reply here since it's also Norway.

Oslo, Norway. (horrible) Local pizza around 100 NOK / 16.87 USD. Chain (Peppes
Pizza) 170 NOK / 28.5 USD, 40 cm pizza

Delivery not included.

------
pibi
North Italy: a standard Margherita: 4,5€. And, you know, it is simply the
best.

------
duqueralho
portugal

pizza hut -- supreme

BNY: Ind. € 9,90 $13.42 / Média € 17,05 $23.11 / Familiar € 23,40 $ 31,72 PAN:
Ind. € 10,35 $14,03 / Média € 17,65 $23,93 / Familiar € 24,15 $ 32,74 /
ROLLING: € 26,15 $35,45

------
guard-of-terra
Moscow, Allo Pizza chain, delivery: 395 roubles or around $12.

------
kvarksonS
Kharkov, Ukraine: ~$8-$13 in all local pizza places.

------
imwhimsical
Dubai, UAE: $10-15 including delivery, from Pizza Hut

------
pknerd
Karachi - Pakistan. ~PKR. 850 ~ USD 8.50.(Pizza Hut)

------
ponyous
Maribor, Slovenia - 6.5€ ~= 9 USD (Local pizzeria)

------
recuter
Tel Aviv, Israel

₪39 = $10.99 from Domino's

But to be fair, its terrible pizza.

------
sgt
Cape Town, South Africa: 55 rand, so 5.5 USD

------
braindead_in
Bangalore-India: Rs 340 ~ 5.35 USD (Dominos)

------
spechard
Nantes-FR: 15.6 € ≈ 21 USD (local pizzeria)

------
peterjancelis
Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam: ~5 USD home delivered

------
diffuzed
Paris, France: 8-10€ (11-14$) take away.

------
pant
Athens-GR: 16 EURO ≈ 21.50 USD (Dominos)

------
hownowstephen
Montreal, Canada - 12.61 USD (Dominos)

------
diggan
Sweden: 70-120 SEK ~ 10-18 USD

Spain: €4-€15 ~ 5-20 USD

------
girishkolari
Dubai : AED 45 ~ 12.5 USD (Dominos)

------
anwaar
Hyderabad-India : RS 250 - 4.07 USD

------
ing33k
Bangalore / India ≈ 6 USD

------
Jacqued
Paris, FR

Local good pizza : 12€ - $16

Dominos : 15.90€ - $21.50

------
miroz
Zagreb-HR: 35 HRK - 6.25 USD

------
hamax
Ljubljana-SI: 8 EUR ~ 11 USD

------
Moto7451
Los Angeles CA, USA

$5 USD out the door

~~~
zachlatta
Where are you finding it for that much? I'm also in Los Angeles and a large
pizza can run around $17, not including delivery.

~~~
Moto7451
Little Caesars's pepperoni and cheese pizzas are $5 when you pick up. Tons of
mom and pop places in North Hollywood and Hollywood (not the ones on the Blvd)
will offer the same special. When I lived in Sherman Oaks, the local Guido's
did the same.

Domino's and Pizza hut will offer the same deal from time to time but you have
to get their promo emails.

------
davewasthere
Now I just want pizza. :-(

